# devils lake ice fishing



## Ken S (Jan 21, 2005)

need a ice fishing report for devils lake. what are they catching &where.planing a trip up there this weekend. will take all the input i can get. thanks.
ken s


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

you can read the Ed's reports....not much info there as it is pretty much the same week to week & year to year...

Perch fishing has been bad...walleye is OK...morning and evening bites, try the traditional areas....

Wish I could tell you more, but my fishing hasn't been much to brag about!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I have heard different about the perch. My neighbors went out 2 nights in a row and brought back 18 real nice ones and 20 the next night. I cant honestly remember where they were fishing, but they said they were right around 40ft. It went in streaks like usual, for 10 minutes they could keep them off then it would slow down and then pick up again. I dunno take it as you will. Good luck.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I refuse to fish the "dead sea" any longer in the winter...I've had too many days in the past of no action.


----------

